# Makeup Mirror?



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

First, no I don't wear makeup all the time when we camp, just sayin'.









The lighting in our bathroom isn't exactly wonderful, so I was thinking of asking hubby to install a makeup mirror, you know the kind that is mounted on the wall and can extend out, with a lighted ring around the mirror to light your face up like a 4-alarm fire?

Anyone done this yet? What do you think, would it be something useful or just a waste of wall space?


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! My wife has been asking me do this very mod for about year now...I will have to get busy on that. I just drove through Greer a couple of weeks ago. The wife and I went to a B&B near there - The Red Horse Inn. Ever hear of it? What great place for weekend stay!

Jimmie


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Jimmie!
Wow, I had never heard of the Red Horse Inn, so of course I went and checked out their website - that will definitely have to go on my "Places to Go" list. It's weird, I have so many places locally to go but I always end up going out of town. Landrum is a beautiful little town for sure, we live about 20 minutes from there.

Ok, so the makeup mirror isn't totally ridiculous then? I was a little hesitant to post it because I thought it might get laughed off the board as being high maintenance.. which I will totally admit to being... kind of. If you do install one, I hope you post pix!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep had a couple of beers in Landrum at the Hound & Hair (or something like that)! As a matter of fact, the wife just asked me this weekend for that make-up mirror. We took the TT out on a last mniute whim last weekend and she was trying to figure out how I could do that. I will definitely post pics of this mod - when I get to it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

o0jonna0o said:


> Hey Jimmie!
> Wow, I had never heard of the Red Horse Inn, so of course I went and checked out their website - that will definitely have to go on my "Places to Go" list. It's weird, I have so many places locally to go but I always end up going out of town. Landrum is a beautiful little town for sure, we live about 20 minutes from there.
> 
> Ok, so the makeup mirror isn't totally ridiculous then? *I was a little hesitant to post it because I thought it might get laughed off the board as being high maintenance.. which I will totally admit to being... kind of*. If you do install one, I hope you post pix!


Are you kidding???? that is an awesome idea!

...who would laugh at that? ...not me!

I mean if you were to laugh at anyone it would be the gal
that when camping brought;
a blow dryer, curling iron, 4 brushes, 2 picks and a comb,
a bunch of bobby-pins, and hairspray.

Not sure who would ever do anything like that ... I'm just sayin'
I would never laugh at a well placed mirror!









MaeJae


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> ...who would laugh at that? ...not me!
> 
> I mean if you were to laugh at anyone it would be the gal
> that when camping brought;
> ...


And this, is why I love this site!
(tucking the blow dryer, flat iron, 2 bottles of mascara and pressed powder in the drawer)


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

[/quote]
Are you kidding???? that is an awesome idea!

...who would laugh at that? ...not me!

I mean if you were to laugh at anyone it would be the gal
that when camping brought;
a blow dryer, curling iron, 4 brushes, 2 picks and a comb,
a bunch of bobby-pins, and hairspray.

Not sure who would ever do anything like that ... I'm just sayin'
I would never laugh at a well placed mirror!









MaeJae
[/quote]

Obviously you have never camped with my 21 year old daughter! She fills up the front cabinet of the RSDS with all of that "stuff" including the hair spray that inevitably sets off the LP gas alarm! I'm surprised that she has never tripped the breakers with all that "stuff"!

Jimmie


----------

